# Bringing home a 2nd Tiel



## skuiper (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello, New cockatiel mommy here! 

We have had Beaker for about 3 weeks now and made the decision to take home another one of Beakers clutch-mates so that he can have company when we are at work/school during the day. 

My question is about making sure the new bird (Bunsen) bonds to us and not only to Beaker. Also, is there a chance that Beaker will be less loving/ human friendly now that she has a cage mate? 

Basically how do I ensure adequate bonding with both birds? Should I be sure to handle them separately? Together? I love how beaker is such a momma's bird and I want that for Bunsen too! I also don't want Beaker to stop loving me and love the new guy. Both birds are hand-tamed:cinnamon pearl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

skuiper said:


> My question is about making sure the new bird (Bunsen) bonds to us and not only to Beaker. Also, is there a chance that Beaker will be less loving/ human friendly now that she has a cage mate?


Not likely. If anything, getting a 2nd tiel helped Beaker bond to me more. Birds love having the a big flock 



skuiper said:


> Basically how do I ensure adequate bonding with both birds? Should I be sure to handle them separately? Together? I love how beaker is such a momma's bird and I want that for Bunsen too! I also don't want Beaker to stop loving me and love the new guy. Both birds are hand-tamed:cinnamon pearl:


I don't handle mine separately. I have 2 arms, so they must occupy them both to stay together. Think of it this way, you have twins, and they need equivalent gifts and attention, otherwise one won't be as happy (although sometimes when one is being a brat, I give the good one millet :innocent. Beaker may drift away from you just a _tiny_ bit now that he has a new playmate, but he will still want to spend time with you and love you! And if you're having 2 handfed tiels, prepare for endless love!


----------

